

Chrome - You may see the "Aw, Snap" ..... if a webpage crashes ... - khangtoh
http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95669&hl=en

======
khangtoh
I think Google is being a little too layman here. A webpage doesn't crash,
it's the browser, in this case - Chrome.

~~~
jonafato
But these are help docs. For people who are not necessarily tech savvy,
"browser crash" would likely mean the whole program, not a tab, and that's if
it meant anything at all. They'd probably have a good middle ground saying a
tab crashes.

